
Minnesota’s burgeoning tech scene sparks demand for coders - egusa
https://techli.com/2017/08/minnesotas-burgeoning-healthcare-tech-scene-sparks-huge-demand-for-coders/
======
aaronbrethorst
I miss the idea of buying a house outright for the amount that a down payment
is going to cost me in Seattle, but I do not miss the cold. When I visit my
family in the winter, it amazes me when my eyeballs hurt from stepping
outside. You think I am exaggerating, but I assure you: I am not.

All that said, I wish Minneapolis and St Paul all the best. It's a great area,
minus the cold: affordable, highly livable, friendly, welcoming, cosmopolitan.

------
jaxn
Is it just me, or is this article using two different meanings of "coder"
interchangeably when it shouldn't?

Seems like searching Indeed for "medical coder" would lead to data entry jobs
and the boot camp is software development.

